# Things groomers do to tick us off



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

I think it is about time to post a thread for us to let it out after reading some of the posts/ complaints about those who bathe and groom out fur babies. 

Sully goes to the groomer once a month. Here's my story, not as bad as others here. And let me say I think the groomer is a nice lady.
My gripe: When I ask her to trim the pads, I get chunks of paw fur gone too. Same when I ask her to trim the arm pits and belly, she's hacked the side of his hair on the outside! :frusty: I am almost to the point of doing it all myself. Except lat time I did that his butt felt better being dragged across the concrete then my trimming it. If she would just slow down it would be fine. She did say she wouldn't cut him down or trim around the top unless I put it in writing as he is in full coat. Teeth brushing would be nice too!:brushteeth:

Happy with: 15 dollars plus tip for bathe, ear clean, nails and butt clip.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

$15.00???? Here I pay $40 on a good day, $55.00 on a bad plus a tip. And I often don't get what I ask for. Close sometimes, but not quite there. I'm awfully tempted to do it myself except when I think of all the time it takes (2 hours) to blow him dry and he hates my touching his pads. Truth be told, I hate it too, but geez . . .


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

My groomer is really very nice and I hope I would find someone eqaully good when we move to the East coast. The rates are steep here too. I pay about $45 for full grooming. Just for face, butt, paws, pads is $20.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Last time I asked the new groomer not to touch Cooper's face with the clippers. Of course, she did. You could see the white on top of his nose. I didn't take him anywhere for over a wk.
Then she clipped Daisy so close at the ears and some of the face she rubbed herself bloody cause of the itch. I ended up giving her benadryl, cause she was so miserable.

We've NEVER had a great grooming experience in over 20 attempts with both dogs.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Lilly's last grooming experience was a $60lesson for us. She received a bath, blow dry, a FEW nails trimmed, some scissor cutting of her hair (I took her back for 2 yes 2 recuts the next day) and only hair between one paw pad was trimmed. Now in their defence I normally trim paw pad hair and I had about 2 weeks earlier and I normaly use a dremmal but hadn't recen't just wanted them to cut turned out to be my bad deceion because Lilly wouldn't let them. When I asked for them to leave the hair on Lilly's legs full they took that to mean NOT to cut it at all. So I will be starting a thread for those who do full service grooming at home wanting advice on how to cut it myself I am DONE with groomers I will use the $60 (and that is what I have paid no matter where I have taken her) to get what I need. 

Shall I go on on previous experiences? I won't.

P.S. I did NOT tip my last groomer she even had a bad attitude and she is a homeschooling mom (I am also) and her daughter plays on the same volleyball team as my daughter. She came highly recommended from another mom and other VERY pick pet owners. I guess I am just pickier.


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*groomers*

OK, I have to tell you I love my groomer!!!! She trims exactly where I ask her to though we seldom do that.. WE do most trimming at home but she is awesome. We can do our nails ourselves but my DH tends to cut one too short on every dog and he gets frustrated....so....we let our groomer do it. She charges me 2 dollars per dog and comes out to my car and does it there so I don't even have to take them in....Right now we are dog sitting 2 of our friends havanese so we took in all 8 dogs and she only charged me 10 dollars for all 8 to have nails trimmed!!!!!! Of course, I also board my babies there in the summer when we go on vacation and I buy items from her boutique but....10 dollars for 8 dogs....AMAZING


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

pjewel said:


> $15.00???? Here I pay $40 on a good day, $55.00 on a bad plus a tip. And I often don't get what I ask for. Close sometimes, but not quite there. I'm awfully tempted to do it myself except when I think of all the time it takes (2 hours) to blow him dry and he hates my touching his pads. Truth be told, I hate it too, but geez . . .


I was gonna say the same thing. $50 easy for a bath, trim, nails, etc. They charge $15 just to cut nails in LI. That's why I do it myself - $40 per dog for a bath per week is a bit much.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I found a groomer I like here, but she is not cheap. I am super picky and always have problems with how they do it... so I am going to start doing it myself where I can. I trim their paws, pads, have a dremmel for nails and do the bum and face. Still learning.


----------



## bentimom (Oct 10, 2007)

i would love to groom my havs myself but im afraid to trim their nails. 
last time i has my charley groomed, after paying $65.00 plus tip. he wasnt the same for a few days. i \m looking for a new groomer.
michelle


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I have had the same groomers do as asked and then do their own thing the next time. I would like a groomer to call me if what I ask is not possible on that day.


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

I just tried a new groomer after the horrid experience we had with the last one-- recommended to me by a neighbor who has a bichon and is conveniently right around the corner from where we live-- $37 for bath, paws, nails, and everything else-- she did a good job and billy was not traumatized when he came home, so I think I will go back to them-- she did take a little too much off his head, but he looks pretty cute!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think I have always been lucky but I am pretty firm and I just tell them exactly what I want. Don't leave any questions. I also have met a lot of groomers through one of my friends and the nightmares they tell about are the same so I try to understand them as well. But I think a lot of groomers feel they do great jobs but they might not be on the same page- like some have never kept dogs in coats- so they might not want your dog in a coat. I also found if I said havanese and they said what, I just hung up. Cause I don't want my dog to be their learning experience  But I really find it isn't hard to keep up myself. If I just keep a schedule. We all get busy so it is good to have a back up but if you just keep a calendar- it helps 

Amanda


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Forgot to mention the time I took Daisy, and showed up early to get her. The groomer couldn't get her feet done, and said it was a good thing I came early. Because she was going to break her *** **** leg, if I didn't help hold her down. Then she kept grabbing her by the fur on her face, and jerking her forward. I kept whispering "good girl, you're a good girl". Then she grabbed her again, said "no you're not, you're a BAD girl". 
I was devasted and left crying my eyes out.
Needless to say, she Daisy was devasted as well.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Tritia, my heart goes out to you. She should never have said this when you were there. I've watched good groomers and they are firm but never call a dog "bad." I hope you never went back to her and let the owners know.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow, I am clearly getting robbed! I loved my last groomer, but she retired. She charged $60 and scissor cut Brady's legs and used the clippers on the body. She did a great job and I loved her cuts. Now, I am using a mobile groomer. She only uses the clippers, she will not take the time to scissor him. I don't love the cut as much. She charges $80. And, last time, she charged me an additional $10 because she had to "dematt" him. Yes, I paid $90. I really don't have anywhere else to go. My breeder is going to get me the information on another mobile groomer one of her other owner's use. I know that the one I am using is gentle with him (he still doesn't like her). I don't want to have a nightmare like some other stories I have heard.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i let my old dog pick the groomer. she did like to be brushed by me and i have no desire to clip nails etc. anyway, after only one trip to this groomer, sugar would jump out of the car and run to the door to get in. i figured she liked being there and that was good enough for me.
mugsy had to be dragged into the groomer the first trip and was only less resistant on the second trip. but since then he now also jumps out of the car and runs to the door.

sugar always looked great after a shampoo and cut.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Tritia said:


>


Ok, I need to amend the thread. You cannot bash yourself for trying to trim your fur baby. We all get a mulligan. And you hit a good one.ound:


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Tritia said:


> Forgot to mention the time I took Daisy, and showed up early to get her. The groomer couldn't get her feet done, and said it was a good thing I came early. Because she was going to break her *** **** leg, if I didn't help hold her down. Then she kept grabbing her by the fur on her face, and jerking her forward. I kept whispering "good girl, you're a good girl". Then she grabbed her again, said "no you're not, you're a BAD girl".
> I was devasted and left crying my eyes out.
> Needless to say, she Daisy was devasted as well.


I would have gone NUTS on the groomer! How dare she do that to your baby. I would have told her she talks to my dog like that again, I'll break HER legs. Take my dog and leave. I hope you both had good cuddle therapy after that visit tp the groomers.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Krimmyk said:


> Ok, I need to amend the thread. You cannot bash yourself for trying to trim your fur baby. We all get a mulligan. And you hit a good one.ound:


K, just so you know. This is what the groomer did..NOT me, LOL.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Krimmyk said:


> I would have gone NUTS on the groomer! How dare she do that to your baby. I would have told her she talks to my dog like that again, I'll break HER legs. Take my dog and leave. * I hope you both had good cuddle therapy after that visit tp the groomers*.


Yea, we came home and she slept on my chest for 2 hours. I even called my dad, and asked him to pick my kids up from school. Because I didn't want to move her :biggrin1:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I like the groomers - 2 younger gals - I have in Michigan. They groom right out front where everyone can see what's going on, and cuddle and coo with the furbabies. When Caz had his first grooming with them, they took him right away, without him having to be caged, waiting his turn. However, I do complain because they shave Caz's face. I pay $35 for the whole deal, shampoo, nails, etc. I think the next time I will ask if they will trim Caz's face with scissors but the charge will probably go up! 

Suzy


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Tritia,

That is a horrible story.

The very first time I took Sissy to the groomers it was at Petsmart in Tulsa and the lady was grooming another dog and being rough with it and the dog bit her and she slapped the dog right in front of me. I had already handed my Sis over to another person. I immediately said "Please give her back to me" and they did and I said "I wouldn't let you groom my baby for the world" 
They were shocked and said "well that dog bit me" and I said "yeah - and you deserved it" and I walked out.

I found another groomer which I have liked but her husband did all the bathing and I liked him - but he has went back to school and I don't care for the new guy.

So I tried a new person - which Sissy loved - even kissed her when we left.
She couldn't get the beard right so I asked her to trim it up before we left.
That is one thing I had asked her to get right - she was ticked because I asked her to fix it before we left. I have Sissy scissor cut and she charges $55.00. Well, she has now went out of business.

So this past week - I took her to Petsmart (Owasso) and they did ok - not great. I took Sissy's shampoo. They too did not get the beard part just perfect. I asked them not to cut her body (I like it long) and I came back early and was watching and they were cutting up the sides on the body. When I asked her about it she said she was straightening it up. She prob. cut off 1 1/2 inches.She was suppose to trim around the beard, feet, butt - she also cut down her legs. So I am on the look for a new groomer.

I am going to get the little clippers from Petsedge so I can keep her paws trimmed and maybe groom her myself a few times.

Her mouth is all wet because she was so thirsty when we got home. I took her at 1 p.m. and I was up there waiting on her at 6:30 p.m.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Tritia....Bless that baby's heart. You win hands down on finding the worse groomer in the world. I hope you told her to find another job doing something she knows something about. So far I have only trimmed a little on Ciceo because we like the shaggy look for now and want him to have a long coat -- but that may change. I took cosmetology and figure if I can cut people hair -- I can cut doggies also...LOL During the next year people might get to see some wild cuts.!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

My pet peeve is cutting the bangs straight across and shaving the nose. It made her look like a monkey.

I trim the foot pads with a mustache trimmer and the feet hair myself. I just received the Peticure and will do nails myself. 

Havs aren't real common around here so to find a groomer who will do a nice scissor cut is probably impossible.

A few wks ago I took Tessa to PetSmart to simply trim her nails. While I was there I saw a "groomer" yelling at a dog and treating him roughly. She was doing it in full sight of customers. Made me wonder what happens behind closed doors.

For now I plan on keeping her in full coat and doing nails, feet, and butt myself. I haven't done the butt yet and hope I can avoid a bullseye.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tritia said:


>


ound: ound: :jaw: :suspicious: ound:


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

So did you kill the groomer for doing that to your baby?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I fought the urge once I found out she was 89, and had come out of retirement to help the vet's office. But, STILL!! ound:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Poor guy.. It looks like his feet are trimmed and the rest was just a bad razor cut. I don't think dogs get razor cuts..only people..

My groomer is awesome. She's rediculously particular. She spends hours to make Capote's hair just right and Capote loves her. Best of all she's *free.* It helps even more when you know her...because she's yourself eace:

Grooming him is definately a learning experience. But the more I do it the better I get at it. This second full trim down wasn't half as bad as the first and the hair on the top of his head is even...unlike last time. I cut a lil too much off his feet this time. It just makes him look like he has scrawny legs..lol. But that grows back super fast so I'm not worried. It means I'll have to cut his feet less. I've also started shaving down his fur on his stomach just around his privates down to nothing so that he doesn't get mats there. Those are the most painful for him and he always gets upset when I try to brush them out.

I make mistakes, but it's not as if I'm showing him. lol. And he looks adorable no matter what I do. I spend more time on him than any groomer would to make him look perfect. And I save a LOT of money.


----------



## Daedal7 (Apr 14, 2008)

I heard that some give their dogs a 'teddy bear' cut. I am looking for a good photo of one the next time I take Sadie to the groomers. She is very active, and loves getting dirty I think, so I want to have her coat a little bit shorter.
(but not too much)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Daedal7 said:


> I heard that some give their dogs a 'teddy bear' cut. I am looking for a good photo of one the next time I take Sadie to the groomers. She is very active, and loves getting dirty I think, so I want to have her coat a little bit shorter.
> (but not too much)


You should find quite a lot of examples/photos in this thread: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=625&highlight=puppy

Check it out!


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

I took Havanna to the groomer for the first time today. She didn't really need to be cut; she had a lot of matting under her ears and on her belly, though. My mom and the hubby, however, wanted her bangs cut...my mom kept threatening to do it herself. Anyway, after much pressure, I found five pictures of puppies whose bangs I really liked. I took all five pictures with me to the groomer. This is what I got (see pic below). :Cry: Although I don't think this is a horrible cut, it was certainly not what I was expecting (it doesn't look anything like the pics I had)! The hubby said, "she's not as cute as she used to be." :smash: That's what I felt like doing to him! On a brighter note, though, everyone can see Havanna's beautiful eyes now!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think Havanna looks adorable.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I second that Michele. Don't be frustrated havaone, just wait 1 week and she will look shaggy again!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Hair grows quickly I know I have had many crying fits however, she has gorgeous eyes enjoy them while you can see them they will be under cover in no time. :behindsofa:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

It really is pretty cute - and it is nice to see the eyes. So give her a hug and like everyone says, hair grows.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sounds like Havanna had the same kind of "bangs" experience Tori had. Not only did I take pictures in to show, I took Suzanne's "Sierra Bangs" tutorial which totally shows and explains how to cut them. This is what I got. I feel your pain....


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*how fast it grows*

I gave both Daisy and Riki a very short haircut a month ago. You would never know that now. I have to cut the bangs every other week and near the eyes much more often.

It grows way faster than ours...which is good. I didn't do such a good job of evening things out this time. Riki is an energizer bunny. Daisy is more willing to sit still but she shakes so much I feel guilty.

I have my shaggy dogs back and now it is time to get those clippers and scissors out again.

i like seeing the dogs eyes!

Linda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I love Havana's and Tori's bangs actually!! It is very hard to get them cut so they fall off to each side, but I've been used to this look on my Ricky and I actually like it. I LOVE seeing their eyes, esp. on a Hav with a black face, otherwise the eyes are lost in the dark. :biggrin1:

Marie, I am sorry about your bad experiences. Sheesh... slapping a dog is a big 'no no' in my book too. I'm glad you got Sissy back and left. 

My groomer works kind of 'in the back' of her grooming shop, but you can see them if you just get up and look around the corner. They have two open rooms with tables and another area where they do all the washing. One closed room has some crates, but you have to have an appt. to get a cut/wash done and you go back after an hour, hour and a half, so the dog might be in the crate 5-10 mins. Since I live right nearby, I would get a call to pick them up and be there in 5 mins. I had Ricky done twice last year and Sammy once, but have since been doing their shampooing and cuts myself. I do take them there for nail trims every 3-4 weeks. For $5 each, it isn't worth doing myself! :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We have our first puppy, a beautiful chocolate and white boy who we are madly in love with! He's almost 11 weeks old and needs to be trimmed but we don't know how to choose a groomer or what questions to ask. Can anyone help?
Thanks!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Scooter and family! 

Check out a few threads we have on this...... http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=625

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4432

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3865

One thing to remember is to be very clear about what you like and what you DON'T want. Have the groomer repeat it to be sure it's understood. I would imagine there is very little to trim at 11 weeks though, right? If you want Scooter shaved, then they can do that too. It depends on the look you want. Once Scooter gets older, you'll know more about what look you feel comfortable with. Hope these threads and others will help.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for your input, he's getting groomed tomorrow and the groomer called it a "puppy groom." She said they'll do his nails, trim the hair around his pads and feet and do a sanitary trim. No hair cutting this time as she said they like to ease them into it and he really doesn't need it yet anyway. They will do the hair in his ears if necessary but he won't need that as he had yeast infections in his ears so the vet did that and he's on medicine for it. Who knew they could get an infection like that??? Not us! We're definitely learning with him but have managed to raise 3 children so hopefully we won't mess this up!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Scooter's family - welcome to the forum. Your baby is adorable - 11 weeks is such an adorable age. It sounds like your groomer is doing the right thing by only doing the necessary trim. Print out the Sierra tutorial on trimming to keep a longer coat. Also a small (4.5-inch) wide tooth Greyhound comb from Ashley Craig has been a lifesaver in keeping the mats down to a minimum with both my Havanese and Maltese.

Please post more pictures when you get a chance - introduce Scooter in a new thread. And if I missed that...whoops...at least I said hi here.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

We love our groomers. The shop is owner operated in the same small town were I live and everything is done out front where everyone can see. They always make our pups look cute. My dogs are happy to go there and that speaks volumes. 

We used to go to Petsmart grooming, I don't recommend them. I have seen rough treatment and my dogs hated to go there. There is to much noise and confusion and I don't like that you can't see what is going on in "the back" area. I have heard horror story after horror story about them. I used to sit in the parking lot and watch the groomer and I made sure she knew I was there.

I can't imagine what would happen if I saw someone being mean to one of my dogs!


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Everybody...It is so scary reading some of your groomer horror stories. I had two cocker spaniels and I was never happy with their cut so the breeder showed me in one day the fundamentals of cutting and trimming a dog. She listed all the equipment I needed and I went for the whole nine yards table, dryer and equipment. Cockers need a lot of different blades, etc and the havanese is simple compared to my cockers. I began practicing on my 2 havaneses when they were 4 months old and never took them to a groomer..I made some mistakes, but in less than 2 weeks it all grew back and I tried again. I use a general clipper with the attrached comb on it for the body, face and legs, and blunted scissors for their pads and sharp trimming shears for the the shaping of the skirts and legs. The more I do it the better they look. I trim them pretty much every week between their baths to keep on top of the stragglers. They are in an unofficial puppy-like teddy bear cut which I found on-line for a picture to follow. I trim around their butt hole with the blunted scissors to keep poop from sticking!! I take them in to the bath tub with me sitting on a stool and we all get a bath!!! My cockers spent too much time at the groomers waiting for their bath and cut (usually 6 hours) and they were pretty stressed out when I got them home. I have learned to cut Happy and Lucky's nails with my husband holding them over his shoulder..as long as I am not nervous (which I was in the beginning) they are fine. If you have the time (takes me about 30 minutes to bath 2 puppies and about 45 minutes each to groom them) and the interest in doing it yourself, it is definitely doable and well worth it!! It was the best investment I have ever made and I enjoy the bonding experience I get doing it myself....it definitely was a challenge in the beginning. Practice, Practice, Practice!!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I'll add a couple thoughts to this thread - I'm so darn picky, it's not funny!

1. When they don't fawn all over my boys with love and affection the second we walk in the door. ) What's wrong with them???? 
2. When they want to keep them for HOURS (5+) because they don't know how to scheudle. Urgh! Call me the crazy Hav mom, I'm fine with that.

Trish, I was fine bathing them with a full coat, but haven't yet attempted to cut them in their puppy cut. I just bought some clippers & and will give it a try. What # comb do you use at the end of your clipper? Thanks!


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

I use the 1 1/2" for Happy (white) and the 3/4" for Lucky..he needs a closer cut because of his fuzzy hair!! I would start with the largest comb and go backwards until you like the length..real easy to do with clean hair and they really do not know it is even happening!! You will definitely suprise yourself on how easy it is to do with the clipper and attached comb...I even do their muzzle, and neck and chest area with the comb..I just don't press down to hard..sort of skim over the hair until I like the look..Smiling back at YA, Trish.


----------

